# Webanwendung mit Chat und Benutzerlogin



## Todo (25. Jun 2012)

Hi @ all,

möchte gerne eine Webanwendung schreibe, wo man einen Benutzerlogin hat (mit verschiedenen Rechten) einen Chat und selbst geschriebene Servlets wie Statistik anzeigen etc. Dahinter soll eine Datenbank liegen die Benutzer beinhaltet und verschiedene Sachen. 

An sich wüsste ich auch wie man das Programmiert (ausser gesicherten Benutzerlogin). Aber da das so typische Sachen sind wollte ich auf vorhandenes zurück greifen. Habe mal versucht mich in CMS einzulesen, aber eigene Extensions schreiben wird bei vielen CMS in PHP. Würde aber lieber bei Java bleiben. 

Leider habe ich nur Erfahrung in Servlet und JSP, daher meine Frage, wie macht ihr sowas?
Programmiert ihr euch das immer selber (bzw einmal richtig und benutzt dieses dann)? Oder greift man da auf Frameworks zurück?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Noctarius (25. Jun 2012)

Je nach gewünschtem Clientsystem kannst du z.B. für Browser Atmosphere (https://github.com/Atmosphere/atmosphere) oder eine COMET Implementierung wie z.B. Cometd (Welcome to CometD Project @ The Dojo Foundation | cometd.org) nutzen.


----------



## Todo (25. Jun 2012)

Ok danke erstmal, werde mich mal in beide reinlesen.
Sieht zwar irgendwie nach viel Arbeit aus aber wird schon klappen.

Für weitere Vorschläge natürlich offen....


----------



## Terminator (25. Jun 2012)

Hab mir einen Chat selber programmiert, weil ich 2004 keinen fand, mit dem man auch über das Handy chatten konnte.

Chat System läuft derzeit auf nem Rootserver mit Java6/JSP, GlassFish2.1 und MySQL5.1
Aktualisiert die Liste aber leider immer noch ganz primitiv über einen JavaScript Funktion.
Hatte da letzten Jahre einfach fast keine Zeit mehr dafür.

Für Sommer/Herbst ist umprogrammieren in JSF/AJAX angesagt, wofür Login/Registrierung bereits fertig sind.


Also selber programmieren brauchste halt echt viel Zeit oder es wächst eben über Monate/Jahre hinweg.
In JSP würde ich nichts mehr machen, aber einlernen JSF dauert auch lange.


----------



## Todo (25. Jun 2012)

Ja das Problem ist es halt, wenn man alles selber Programmiert dauert es extrem lange, der große Vorteil ist halt das man sich im Quellcode zurecht findet. Daher dachte ich halt auf vorhandenes zurückgreifen, damit die Zeit halbwegs akzeptabel bleibt. Da ich nur ein paar andere Features brauche wie PDF ausdrucken etc was ich mir halt selber programmieren würde, dachte ich vielleicht an ein CMS. Diese bieten ja von Haus einen vernünftigen Benutzerlogin, ne halbwegs schönes Backend, eine Artikelverwaltung etc. Habe mal kurz OpenCMS angeguckt, die bieten auch schon einiges an. Wäre vielleicht auch eine Basis. Aber auch damit wieder keine Erfahrung und ich finde kein Tutorial, wie man zum Beispiel eigene Erweiterung implementiert.


----------



## Noctarius (25. Jun 2012)

Generell kann ich einen kommerziellen Chat anbieten, welcher genau dieses Cometd Zeugs nutzt. Allerdings würde ich den Source nur gegen einen AUfschlag auf den Standardpreis rausgeben. Ansonsten lassen sich halt nahezu alle Änderungswünsche einbauen.


----------



## Terminator (25. Jun 2012)

Nicht nur wegen Quellcode zurechtfinden.
Dein lokalen Server oder der beim Provider musste auch noch genau so aufsetzen können, wie die verwendete Basissoftware das verlangt.
Und später kanns durchaus sein, dass man neuere Java Features oder weitere Drittsoftware nicht nutzten kann, weils bsw CMS noch nicht soweit upgegradet ist.


Selber Programmieren bist halt voll flexibel und unabhängig bei Layout, Systemvorraussetzungen, Upgrades, ...

Bei mir sind so in den letzten Jahren verschiedene Applikationsteile in Java entstanden:
Shop, Gästebuch, Chat, Forum inklusive Backendschnittstelle, Login/Registrierung, Fileupload, eigene JS Liberary, ...
Bis auf Chat alles in gleicher JSF Version.
Lässt sich somit einfach in die Webanwendungen integrieren und kombinieren.
Ohne Rücksicht auf Systemvorraussetzungen von dritten Libs gucken zu müssen.


Klingt eigentlich recht schön und alle Applikationsteile sind auch in unterschiedlichen Websites im Einsatz, 
aber ich muss schon zugeben, dass bis jetzt nicht geschafft habe, alle Appliaktionsteile auf nen Stand zu bringen, wo man sagen kann, dass wär jetzt so richtig ausgereift ;-)


Ist echt ne schwere und dauerhafte Entscheidung sich da festzulegen.


----------

